# Pollination questions



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 22, 2013)

My delenatii is finally in bloom. I got pollinia from one of Leo's sanderianums to make Paph. Sacajawea's Slippers. The first bloom is open and the second bud is about half open. 
1. I've heard about people pollinating when there is a full moon and having higher seed count and more live embryos. Is this really true? The next full moon is Thursday, April 25th. Should I pollinate on that date or does it matter? 
2. I'd also like to self it but was wondering if my plant could handle 2 pods.  
3. What is the chance of the pollination not being successful?
4. When and how can I tell if it was successful?


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 22, 2013)

My own small opinion would be to just have one pod, and decide which you wanted more; a hybrid or a selfing. There are many delenatii's around, but very few sacagawea's slippers... if you don't get a hybrid this try, then you could try again next year if you could get the pollen, again. if you get one this year then you could do a selfing whenever

Sometimes paphs that drop their old flowers will retain what looks like a pod for a week or so; if it stays green or healthy and maybe gets a little fatter, then it's still good. If it ever changes from live cells to unhealthy or dry/brown soon after then it's no good.

I don't know about full moons,  who knows! Try anything, I suppose. 

What i've seen here is that sometimes you can have more live embryos by doing green-pod instead of dry seed, maybe more so if you're trying a tough cross with distantly-related or very complex parents

good luck!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 23, 2013)

My next questions are: Can seed be sent in green pod? And who's good for flasking?

I'll be doing the Sacajawea's Slippers cross. Even if there is just a few live embryos, I really want this cross. Even if it only yields a very small number of plants, because I've heard that muties and parvis are a little or a lot reluctant to breed.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 7, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> My next questions are: Can seed be sent in green pod? And who's good for flasking?
> 
> I'll be doing the Sacajawea's Slippers cross. Even if there is just a few live embryos, I really want this cross. Even if it only yields a very small number of plants, because I've heard that muties and parvis are a little or a lot reluctant to breed.



Any reccomendations for flaskers? I'm really happy. I think the pollination was successful. I pollinated a bloom on 4/25/13 (a full moon). Full moon probsbly had nothing to do with it, but just in case...

And about how long until harvesting?


----------



## limuhead (May 8, 2013)

I have heard about people pollinating during a full moon, not sure about that because I have never done it. I suggest putting on some romantic music, maybe some Marvin Gaye or Stevie Wonder...


----------

